

Nvidia unveils new cloud GPU technology - ASUmusicMAN
http://www.nvidia.com/object/vdi-desktop-virtualization.html

======
corysama
A more to-the-point explanation: [http://venturebeat.com/2012/05/15/nvidia-
tailors-its-graphic...](http://venturebeat.com/2012/05/15/nvidia-tailors-its-
graphics-chip-for-cloud-based-gaming/)

